# Going to my Local Kennel Club Dog Show



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Ring 10 at 8:30. There will be a small class prior of 2 Gordon setters (very pretty dogs). I would get there a bit early. Check the sign at the ring entrance to make sure the goldens haven't been moved to a different ring or time. Sometimes judges are sick and things have to be rearranged. Here's a link to the premium http://www.infodog.com/jps/1930/jpg1930.pdf

When you get there you can buy a show book. Ours are usually like $10. It will list all the dogs in the show, their owners, breeders, sires and dams. Kind of fun to look through. On page 9 of the premium is a map of the show ring layout.

Have fun and enjoy the day. Hope the weather is good.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.infodog.com/jps/1930/jpg1930.pdf

^ 8:30AM


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I took lots of pictures of the contestants participating in the Golden showing this morning. If anybody has a vested interest in any of today's MKC shown Goldens and would like pictures of them, PM me.

Unofficial Dog Show Photographer


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So what surprised you the most about the show? Personally I'm always shocked at how quickly they are over and onto the next class. My favorite thing to see is any breed in a brace class. We have a pair of salukis here that are always in the brace class. So what did you like the most?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It was a pleasure meeting you today! Too bad I couldn't have met Mercy too. If you have any pictures of Bally and I in the ring I'd love to see it.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you today! Too bad I couldn't have met Mercy too. If you have any pictures of Bally and I in the ring I'd love to see it.


Sure did! It was great seeing you too!:wave:


----------

